

Ask HN: Does "Front-end Developer" actually mean "Design and Implement"? - evlapix

I used to think that a front-end developer implemented a designers designs. Has that changed? I'm noticing more and more job descriptions lumping the two together.
======
venturebros
I have seen Web Developer used when someone is looking for both design and
development. People do not understand that it is very difficult to be both
good at design and good at development which is very frustrating for me.

I have absolutely no artistic ability the most I can ever do is design
something that looks like it was made in 1995. Yet I love the coding aspect
and building things.

------
wh-uws
It means different things to different people I've seen.

Most of the time when people explicitly say they want a "Front-end Web
Developer" they want someone who is good with all the front end code (html,
css, javascript, <insert scripting language>)

They would like it if you can design but its not necessary.

More often I've seen people who say "Web Developer" or even "Web Designer"
really want someone who can do both web devel and design

This often frustrated me because I can code but couldn't design my way out of
a paper bag yet.

------
Mooo
I hope not. But you should not need assistance for everything, like a form.

~~~
evlapix
I'm with you there. I would feel comfortable with the idea that an experienced
front-end developer should be able to design and implement components of a
website - since they should have a reasonable amount of UI/UX experience. But
to design the full look/tone/feel?

